# AIB Letter of Offer - Help



## Maria1984 (20 Jan 2020)

Hi, I filled out a mortgage application form and went on to draw down a mortgage in 2007. In the application form I hand wrote that I wanted both both tracker and variable. The bank completed the remainder of the form and opted to give me a variable (it is obvious the parts of the form they completed as hand writing is completely different). On the day the variable was better than the tracker so I can only presume this is why I ended up with a variable. Do I have a case as to the bank providing advice to me re rate as they decided what to give me? Although I did visit a solicitor office to complete draw down documents and signed for a variable rate in that office.


----------



## Dpdp01050842 (20 Jan 2020)

In my opinion you have no case based on the above.


----------



## Maria1984 (21 Jan 2020)

Okay, thank you for opinion


----------

